# موسى العهد القديم و موسى العهد الجديد



## !ابن الملك! (19 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل يحفظ جميعكم​ 

موسى العهد القديم .. هو موسى النبى
موسى العهد الجديد .. هو المسيح يسوع

هل تدرك مدى الاقتراب بين ... 
 موسى ( الذى يعتبر مخلص العهد القديم .. مجازا بالطبع .فموسى هو الرمز ) 
يسوع المسيح ( الذى هو المخلص الحقيقى  . وهو المرموز اليه )


مصدرى .. 
تفسير ابونا تادرس .. وعظات ابونا ارميا .. اقوال من الخدام ايضا .. اضافاتى المتواضعة القليلة جدا

وتوصلت فى النهاية الى استنتاج : ارجو ان تقرأوه فى الاخر .




اولا : الدراسة



​ 


​ 












​ثانيا الاستنتاج :

عندما اخطأ ادم .. واصبح الحل هو الفداء ... فوضح الله فى العهد القديم عن فكرة حتمية نزول ابن الله لتمميم هذا الفداء .. مثل النار فى العليقة وذبيحة الفصح و غيرها

اراد الله ايضا ان يجعلنا نميز من هو ابن الله ( المخلص القادم ) .. لكى ما نتعرف عليه بسهولة .. 

فاختار موسى ليكون الرمز  .. 
فجاء المسيح فكان هو المرموز اليه ( المخلص الحقيقى )
وهذا هو تفسيرى للتشابه فى نقاط كثيرة بين حياة موسى وحياة المسيح ..

ما اريد ان اقوله : اختار الله موسى ليكون مخلص لليهود ( بقوة الله بالطبع ) فى العهد القديم .. وبهذا قد عرفنا ما هو صفات المخلص
وعندما جاء المسيح متمما الخلاص الحقيقى فى العهد الجديد .. كان احد وسائلنا فى التعرف عليه هو انه جاء مشابها لحياة الرمز.​


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

منتهى الشكر


موضوع رااائع وجميل

تسلم الايادى


----------



## Dr Fakhry (20 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع وتامل جميل الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*

جميل  يا ابن الملك

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مااعرفش اوقل ايه بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع ومقاربة جميلة  بين اعمال موسى و المسيح 

بركة يسوع ترعاك ولتعوضك عن تعبك 
شكرا لك​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> منتهى الشكر
> 
> 
> موضوع رااائع وجميل
> ...


 
متشكر .. لمرورك يا نهيسى​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 ديسمبر 2009)

dr fakhry قال:


> موضوع رائع وتامل جميل الرب يبارك حياتك


 
اشكرك يا دكتور على مرورك الحلو​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *جميل يا ابن الملك*
> 
> *شكراااااا على الموضوع الرائع*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


 
شكرا يا كليموووووو ...​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 ديسمبر 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> مااعرفش اوقل ايه بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع ومقاربة جميلة بين اعمال موسى و المسيح​
> 
> بركة يسوع ترعاك ولتعوضك عن تعبك
> 
> شكرا لك​


 


متشكر جدا يا Bnota_Zr†a على كلمتك الرقيقة​


----------

